# Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions?



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Going to get rid of my 03 A6, for either an A6 or a NEW Passat. 
Thoughts of advice that anyone can lend? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (badboyripper)*

I'd totally go for the A6 unless you want a 2.0T Passat for fuel economy reasons. A6 is bigger, much more luxurious and both engines are direct injection so likely just as efficient as the Passat V6 without looking at the EPA data. Plus, if you buy a CPO car you can get a total deal as this class tends to depreciate more aggressively than the A4 segment. It's a lot of car.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (badboyripper)*

all depends if you want new or used.
shopping a new passat & A6 aren't even close price wise. There are lots of nice used 3.2 Quattro A6's out there for 25-35k.


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (jperryrocks)*

I will be buying new, probably lease though. I have always like the Passat, and was looking at them when I bought the Audi that I have now. 
I'm not worried about price, as either will fit my budget. I'll be trading in my car, then applying all of the equity towards payments. My current ride is paid off, so I'll have at least a year of now payments. 
I was going to get rid of the Audi in a year anyway, when the warranty expires, so if I can get a brand new car, and have at least a years worth of payments paid for in the process, then I'm good. 
I really think that they are similar in amenities and I really like the looks of both. You get a bit more as far as status goes, but I don't really care that much about that anyway. I am going to check out the Passat CC as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (badboyripper)*

The A6 is a considerably larger car. It's longitudinal engine layout mean quattro (if you go for that and most do) is the Torsen setup versus the Haldex in the Passat 4Motion. As I mentioned, the 2.0T Passat is more frugal, but the 3.2 A6 is also quite good and the 4.2 isn't half bad.
Material qualities and design/layout are superior in the A6. It has MMI, which I prefer though the upcoming touch screen navi from the Passat looks quite interesting. The A6 with MMI also can come with or be retrofitted with the Audi Music Interface (AMI) that allows for full iPod integration. In addition, the multi-band favorites listing (Sirius, AM, FM) is a really nice feature. 
I know you're considering a lease, but consider also a Certified Pre-Owned A6. This program puts the price of price an A6 down near the Passat and warranties it out to like 100k miles. You wouldn't have time off on payments that way, but you'd actually save more money I'm guessing since one or two years of depreciation has already been written off of the A6, which is considerable.


----------



## mahls10 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? ([email protected])*

"The A6 with MMI also can come with or be retrofitted with the Audi Music Interface (AMI) that allows for full iPod integration."
<-- This is only true if the a6 is built after Nov 2006. I have a 2006 A6 built in April 2006, and I can't get Ipod Interface.








cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (mahls10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahls10* »_"The A6 with MMI also can come with or be retrofitted with the Audi Music Interface (AMI) that allows for full iPod integration."
<-- This is only true if the a6 is built after Nov 2006. I have a 2006 A6 built in April 2006, and I can't get Ipod Interface.








cheers!

That sucks. Thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? ([email protected])*

x2 on lookin at the CPO route
I picked up a CPO A6 sedan today, LOW miles, in great shape...... beautiful
im a happy camper


----------



## mahls10 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (buddahvw)*

x3 on CPO.
To put it in perspective... I bought a S Line 2006 A6 3.2 Quattro, fully loaded (everything is in the car).
I bought it last year in August with 11k miles... for 39.5k. Full sticker brand new? 57k. 

My previous car was a fully loaded BRAND NEW a4.. that sticker was around ~39k. 
I don't think I'll ever by brand new again now that my tastes have gotten so much more expensive


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (mahls10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahls10* »_x3 on CPO.
I don't think I'll ever by brand new again now that my tastes have gotten so much more expensive









agreed, the A3 was my first NEW car, in fact my first newer car in general, had driven buses and old type 3's for years..... when I started working found an old passat that carried me for years and then had the NEW A3 for 2.5
when I traded it in........ blew my mind in how much the value had dropped.... I paid just under 30K and got about 17 on trade..........
but on the flip side, whoever 1st bought this A6 in 2005, paid north of 55k and I just picked it up for about the same price that I paid for the new A3.........
seems like a much better deal with retrospect


----------



## spcycle (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: Thinking about a new A6.....Any advice, or opinions? (buddahvw)*

X4 on the CPO A6..... I picked up a 2005 4.2 S-Line with 45k back in March for 31.5k. the program is excellent, they treat you like its a brand new car with financing, etc. mileage was not quite so low, but all work has been done, including brand new tires, brakes, and the dreaded timing chain tensioner was corrected.


----------

